# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  dnevnik Nova TV...

## anjica

za nekoliko minuta, RODA o HPV cjepivu

----------


## leonisa

sada!

----------


## leonisa

evo!! :D

----------


## kajsa

'Cijepljenje protiv HPV-a u punom jeku, a cjepivo nije ispitano'

----------


## mujica

To je laž. Cjepivo je ispitano.

----------


## apricot

dopustimo novinarima da prodaju vijesti.

----------


## Mukica

Super prilog!

----------

